# R33 GTR Big Brake Kit Front and Rear



## Matty'GTR (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, 

I***8217;m after a good condition front and rear brake kit preferably 356mm front and 330mm rear but will consider others. 

Please pm me if you have anything suitable for sale.

Cheers Matt


----------



## Matty'GTR (Jan 11, 2005)

Just fronts required now


----------



## Matty'GTR (Jan 11, 2005)

I***8217;m specifically after a Brembo f50 kit and adaptors with 355mm discs now, cheers


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Matty, we can offer great deals from stock on New Alcon kits if you are interested let me know. 

Rich


----------



## Matty'GTR (Jan 11, 2005)

SumoPower said:


> Hi Matty, we can offer great deals from stock on New Alcon kits if you are interested let me know.
> 
> Rich


Yes please Rich could you pm me prices and options please? Thanks


----------

